# pushchair for child truninf one year old next month?



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Any advice ladies xxx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi laws

I got loads of advice on this before buying an Oyster 2 for Loretta who is 10 months. It's great. You don't need the pram attachment obs and it's a good looking sturdy stroller with good space underneath and is easy to fold. Have a look online. They have a little demo sight xxx


----------



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello, 

It's probably best to look for a parent facing pushchair to help with attachment.  We went for a Maxi Cosi elea because it folds really small and can be used forward and parent facing.  Most pushchairs will state that they can be used up to 3.5 but in reality it depends on the height of your child and your lifestyle. 

Buying a pushchair was one of those exciting moments that made us feel like real expectant parents...enjoy ! X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've had 3 since may :-/...

First m&p sola...loved it! Folded nice an both parent/world facing. 

I then got a oyster max in forward planning for LO sibling. 

Because taking so long getting sibling I got a m&p armadillo an I LOVE IT! doesn't face forward unless u get the armadillo 'flip' but it folds so crazy slim! Pushes fab an all round great chair! X


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

We went for city mini jogger , it's so easy to use we love it xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

another vote here for the city mini jogger, its fab, we love it   
happy shopping! x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Our latest and favourite since having wee man (we have 5 in 17 months!) is the Baby Jogger City Versa. It's fantastic, easy to fold, relatively light, parent and front facing (I thought that was essential) and big enough to fit him now - and he's a lump!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

It really is a how long is a piece of string question. Different tastes, different lifestyles, different priorities will all give different answers. 
Will you be putting it in and out of a car a lot so folded size and weight may be an issue. Will you be mainly using it in an urban environment or walking across muddy fields? Will you need a large basket or do you not envisage carrying much other than a changing bag? Some of the things to consider to narrow things down for you. It's a minefield!


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Good thread hun. 

Anyone recommend a double for 1 and 2 yr old? Would love parent facing for attaching etc but there doesn't seem to be any doubles. 

Mind blowing how many there are!!! Lol

Xx


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

So mind blowing they all seem great, how do you decide. Who would of knew there was so many but all have the same purpose lol. Thank you all for you help. I ow have a shortlist haha...

Troddles I looked at oyster max when we were linked with two girls the same age. One can face forward and the shop told us we could move them them around. I don't no much but I'm sure someone will no if there are any as that would be lovely. 
My friend had twins and had a pushchair where she had them side by side and didn't think but then could not get the pushchair with the carrycots into shops and down aisles. Good luck lovely xx

http://www.bumpstartbabyshop.co.uk/oyster-max-double-pram-pushchair.html

/links


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We used the baby jogger city mini too and it's a fantastic pushchair! 
Easy to steer, lies right back so really easy for baby to get to sleep, got lots of peepholes so you can keep an eye on them, fold very flat using only one hand so great in the car or on the bus. 
You can also get attachments which you can then fit a couple of baby carseats to, so if you go on to adopt a little one in the future, you can carry on using it.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Troodles, there's the obaby zoom but don't know anything about it really other than tandem parent facing. Very limited on options really.


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi All
Found this http://daisys-dream.co.uk/Stroll-Air-My-Duo-Black

However at £600 I think it's back to the drawing board!! lol

xxx

/links


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

I no troddles so expenstive need to be working bank shifts to pay for everything, spent the weekend list wiriting for all things we would need and pricing up where to get it....20 for this 30 for this 100 for this....i dont wanna add up all the prices i think i would cancel christmas and list just to live at work haha xxxx


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Cancel Christmas and never go out again lol

Two of everything, what a nightmare!! Still we shouldn't moan, it's our dream come true. 

Just hope this is the time I'm glad all my friends have kids and want to pass lots of lovely stuff our way!!!

Xxx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Troodles - before Loretta arrived I was adamant that she would only have the best. Only new clothes, no secondhand etc. Well how I have changed my mind! They only wear them for a short time and easily get stained and dirty! I've gratefully accepted any secondhand/ charity shop clothes and actually she wears those the most! It's lovely you have lots of friends to pass clothes on 😊 xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I second that lorella. Before we had wee man I felt exactly the same and only wanted the best. now, apart from special occasions, I really begrudge spending a lot because they wear them so little. Most of his expensive clothes have been gifts and its funny, most of the second hand expensive stuff which has come back to us was bought by me for friends kiddies because I was the only one without children and didn't really get it  

We have been so lucky xxx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We had no money growing up and my favourite thing growing up was receiving a binbag full of clothes from my cousins and having a rummage!
Now as an adult we have little money and so the same thing goes. 
With regards to the pushchair though, we got the pushchair plus loads of accessories unused from ebay, as they'd been bought by grandparents then never used. Got the whole lot for £200 when worth £320.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

NCT sales. Open to all. Got Pixie's Autumn coat for £6. Became a bit obsessed!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Flash - ha ha! Same here. A lovely pinafore I got for a friends daughter has just made its way back to me! 😊

(Sorry for going off topic will stop now 😉) xxx

Ps am looking forward to going to some NCT sales though 😊


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree, don't be shy of eBay and NCT sales.  We picked up our buggy (Mothercare off-road three-wheeler thing) for £40 and it's served us VERY well!  If you can afford it and want to enjoy the shopping (and heaven knows, if I we had the money, I probably would!) then go for it.  If not, don't stress it and go frugal.    More money to spend on fun activities...


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Troodles, We took a risk and bought our buggy (risk in that we haven't been to MP yet) just the other day as saw a bargain on eBay.

Bought an "Out n About Double Nipper 360". It isn't rear facing but at least the LOs are side by side, not one behind the other, but it is still relatively narrow. Saw someone pushing one around my local area and it looks very good. Great reviews on Amazon and can even run with it, which is what I was after as need to keep running for my sanity!
Haven't seen any rear facing doubles except for one, but it is over £1000! No way, they won't be in it for long enough to justify that kind of price.

Some great bargains on eBay if you research what you want and wait for the right one. I'm all for second hand, except for bedding and mattresses, although bed base and cot bed, definitely secondhand also.
Saving the money for more important things in future, like days out etc.

Did enjoy buying the buggy though, it feels good.


----------

